# ''Gamer'' PC ~1500€



## MR. Wayne (17. Dezember 2008)

*''Gamer'' PC ~1500€*

hi,

möchte mir endlich einen neuen Rechner gönnen, da mein alter P4 2.53 GHZ + Radeon 9500pro + 512MB Ram so langsam ausgedient hat 

Nun zu meinen Vostellungen:

GTA4 oä. was in naher Zukunft kommt sollte flüssig laufen muss nicht die fette Auflösung sein 1024*768 reicht schon   hauptsache der Rechner hält erst mal wieder ein weilchen.....

System:
*
CPU:* Core i7-940/965EE Sollte schon Core I7 sein 920er geheimtipp??
*MoBo: *ASUS P6T Deluxe, X58 (hoffe der ist gut) außer ihr könnt bessere vorschlagen.
*Ram:* möchte gerne 8GB haben aber dann funzt es ja nicht mehr mit Triple-Channel Mode oder???
*Graka: *tendiere zur GTX 285 aber die 295 ob es da auch wieder microruckler geben wird???

Joa fehlt natürlich noch Lüfter/Netzteil/Gehäuse usw usw.... ist halt erst mal das Grundgerüst auf dem ich aufbauen werde.

Hoffe auf rege Beteiligung

MR. Wayne


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: ''Gamer'' PC ~1500€*

Core i7 ist schon sinnvoller als Sockel 775.
Auch wenn du vielleicht bei AMD mit dem Deneb ebenso viel Computer bekommen kannst, für deutlich weniger Geld.

Gehäuse ist immer Geschmackssache, daher einfach mal schauen, was dir gefällt und dann posten.
Netzteil sollte ein Enermax oder BeQuiet Dark Power sein. 550 Watt sollten reichen, achte aber, dass das Netzteil 2x 6+2 pins für PCIe Strom hat.
Als Kühler musst du beim i7 erst mal das nehmen, was es bisher gibt (ist nicht so dolle, die Auswahl).
Als Gehäuselüfter sind Scythe immer eine gute Wahl.


----------



## Knexi (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: ''Gamer'' PC ~1500€*

Wie wärs damit:

 [FONT=&quot]CPU:                     Q9550 C1[/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]Kühler:                 Alpenföhn Groß Clockner[/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]Mainboard:        GA-EP45-UD3P [/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]Ram:                     Corsair XMS2 DHX Series DIMM Kit 4GB PC2-6400U CL4-4-4-12[/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]GPU:                     GTX 280[/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]Festplatte:         Samsung HD 103 UJ[/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]Netzteil:              be quiet Dark Power P7 650W[/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]Gehäuse:            Silverstone TJ09[/FONT]


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: ''Gamer'' PC ~1500€*

Dann würde ich doch eher Core i7 nehmen.


----------



## MR. Wayne (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: ''Gamer'' PC ~1500€*

Jo und Ram mit den 8GB??? welches MoBo für x58 hat gut abgeschnitten?? würde auch ein core I7 920 für die zukunft reichen??? GTX 295 microruckler???

Hoffe die kann mir noch jemand beantworten....


----------



## Robär (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: ''Gamer'' PC ~1500€*

Also als Board ist ein Asus P6T Deluxe oder Gigabyte GA-EX58-UD5 zu empfehlen. Mit der GTX 295 wirst du Mikroruckler haben. Jede momentane Multi GPU Karte (System) hat mit dem Problem zu kämpfen.


----------



## MR. Wayne (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: ''Gamer'' PC ~1500€*

Alles klar also bleibt es bei der GTX 285....
Asus P6T Deluxe oder Gigabyte GA-EX58-UD5 hmmm.. die meisten wie ich das so sehe haben den Asus.

Weiß jetzt nur noch nicht 6GB mit Triple Channel oder 8GB.

Und CPU 920/940/965 ka.


----------



## Robär (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: ''Gamer'' PC ~1500€*

Also das Gigabyte ist auch ein Spitzenboard. Brauchst dich nicht danach richten was die anderen so haben. Demnach wäre ich wohl nie zu meinem gekommen 

Also 8GB kannst du auch verbauen. Läuft dann halt nur im Dualchannel, die Leistungseinbuße liegt bei ca. 2%. Also nicht erwähnenswert.

Als CPU würde ich den i7 920 nehmen. Der hat das beste P/L Verhältnis und aus dem kann man noch gut was rausholen.


----------



## Genim2008 (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: ''Gamer'' PC ~1500€*

@Robär letzte Woche ist mein DFI-Lanparty-Board angekommen freu mich schon auf weihnachten 

btt:

CPU: i7 920 <- besseres P/L die 200€ mehr für i7 940 lohnen nicht dann gleich die extreme variante 
Mainboard: Darfst du dir aussuchen wäre ja für das Asus Rampage 2 Extreme 
Ram 3x2GB trippelchannel auf jedenfall besser als 4x2GB 2xDualchannel
Graka: GTX285


----------



## MR. Wayne (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: ''Gamer'' PC ~1500€*

echt die kleinste CPU oder extreme was bringt mir die extreme lohnt sich die kohle???? hm 3x2GB echt besser als 8GB???


----------



## Nickles (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: ''Gamer'' PC ~1500€*



> echt die kleinste


Haja besser als 90% aller intel cpus



> was bringt mir die extreme lohnt sich die kohle


Etwas höherer takt,wählbarer multiplikator,P/l sehr schlecht,wie iimer bie extreme varianten



> hm 3x2GB echt besser als 8GB???


Wie gesagt 2%


----------



## MR. Wayne (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: ''Gamer'' PC ~1500€*

meint ihr jetzt das 8GB 2% besser als 6GB sind oder wie??? oder im vergleich zu triple und dual???  extreme muss ich mir noch überlegen ob sich das für mich lohnt.


----------



## Nickles (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: ''Gamer'' PC ~1500€*

Nee, 6 sind 2% schneller als 8gb

PS:400DSTER POST


----------



## MR. Wayne (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: ''Gamer'' PC ~1500€*

wadd jetzt???? 6GB sind 2% schneller als 8GB??? ach was glaube wir reden aneinander vorbei 8GB ist doch wieder 2GB mehr.

Glückwunsch!


----------



## Nickles (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: ''Gamer'' PC ~1500€*

Aber sag mir mal 2 anwendungen die von mehr als 4 gb ram profitieren!


----------



## MR. Wayne (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: ''Gamer'' PC ~1500€*

kp zukunft... aber jetzt echt 6GB besser als 8GB ich verstehe die welt nicht mehr....


----------



## Nickles (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: ''Gamer'' PC ~1500€*

Tripple channel ist dual channel überlegen,warum---> k.a.
da musste die veteranen hier fragen


----------



## MR. Wayne (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: ''Gamer'' PC ~1500€*

habe mal nachgefragt weil das macht mich echt stutzig.


----------



## Stefan Payne (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: ''Gamer'' PC ~1500€*



Nickles schrieb:


> Tripple channel ist dual channel überlegen


Ja, bringt 1% mehr Leistung 
Also nicht Nennenswert.
Auf 'ne Intel CPU würd ich momentan nicht setzen, der LGA1366 wird wohl ebenso ein Übergangssockel wie der S423 werden (ihr erinnert euch, der erste Pentium4) oder SOckel 8 (Pentium Pro).
Und der LGA775 läuft aus bzw wird auslaufen, schon im ersten Quartal 09 werden eine Menge CPUs abgekündigt, z.B. Q9450, AFAIR auch E8200 und E8300.

Wie schauts aus mit der Zeit, kannst noch ~2 Wochen warten?? (bis zum 8.1.09)


----------



## Nickles (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: ''Gamer'' PC ~1500€*



> Ja, bringt 1% mehr Leistung
> Also nicht Nennenswert.


What i said.

@mr wayne:das ist der veteran


----------



## MR. Wayne (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: ''Gamer'' PC ~1500€*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Wie schauts aus mit der Zeit, kannst noch ~2 Wochen warten?? (bis zum 8.1.09)



Klar aber ich halte nicht mehr viel von den ''alten'' cpu's rausgeschmissenes geld wären doch die Core I7 nicht oder?? wenn ich nicht so auf geld schauen müsste???


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: ''Gamer'' PC ~1500€*

Halte mich da an Stefan.
Warte einfach noch ein wenig ab, bis der Deneb auf den Markt ist.
Dann kannst du noch immer entscheiden.
Falls du es nicht abwarten kannst, solltest du eher einen Core i7 als ein Q9550 kaufen.
Ob du nun 4, 6 oder 8 GB RAM reinbaust, wirst du nicht merken, die Programme laufen subjektiv alle gleich schnell.


----------



## MR. Wayne (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: ''Gamer'' PC ~1500€*

Ich bin ein Intel ''fanboy'' werde mir wohl nie ein AMD ins haus holen....  

Wird wohl der Core I7 920 sein + MoBo KA + GTX 285 + 8GB Ram erst mal....


----------



## Stefan Payne (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: ''Gamer'' PC ~1500€*



MR. Wayne schrieb:


> Klar


Dann warte, die neue AMD CPU wird zu den aktuellen Intels aufschließen können.


MR. Wayne schrieb:


> aber ich halte nicht mehr viel von den ''alten'' cpu's rausgeschmissenes geld wären doch die Core I7 nicht oder?? wenn ich nicht so auf geld schauen müsste???


Dann gibts ja auch was ganz neues 
Und ja, die Core i7 wären auch rausgeschmissenes Geld, da sie doch ziemlich teuer sind, über 200€ für ein Board sind 'nen ganzer Haufen.

Zumal noch nicht so ganz klar ist, ob der LGA1366 denn nun länger Bestand haben wird oder nicht, da Intel ja noch einen 2. Sockel für Nehalem CPUs im Programm haben wird -> LGA1156.


----------



## MR. Wayne (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: ''Gamer'' PC ~1500€*

Verdammt will man sich mal einen neuen rechner kaufen und kann nicht wirklich...... 
Noch paar Monate warten???? warte jetzt schon 2 Jahre.


----------



## Stefan Payne (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: ''Gamer'' PC ~1500€*

Nein, nur 2-3 Wochen 
Dann kannst aber auch schon fast 'nen AMD mit DDR-3 SDRAM nehmen, aber auch nur fast.


----------



## MR. Wayne (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: ''Gamer'' PC ~1500€*

Bin aber Intel ''fanboy'' halte nicht viel von AMD leider..


----------



## horst--one (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: ''Gamer'' PC ~1500€*

Bau dir das ding einfach so wie du dir das hier vorgestellt hast, vllt. noch en paar kleine änderungen hier und da, dann haste erstmal auf jeden fall genug gaming leistung.

Ich würde ein 6GB Trible Chanel Kit nehmen 
Das ASUS Board und den i7 920
 wenn du die 295GTX Nimmst wirst du die microruckler eh fast nie spüren, weil die genug Fps liefert.
Und wenn SLI nicht gut skaliert schaltest dus einfach aus und hast immernoch die leistung von einer 280GTX


----------



## MR. Wayne (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: ''Gamer'' PC ~1500€*

Joa hört sich gut an... die 295GTX sind also 2 280er interessant. 6GB hmm... glaube wegen 1-2% Unterschied ist egal nehme dann wohl 8GB mal sehen erst mal auf benches der 285/295 warten.


----------



## horst--one (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: ''Gamer'' PC ~1500€*

genaugenommen nich ganz 2 280er mehr son zwichending zwichen 260 und 280

Die 8gb werden dir aber wenig bringen


----------



## steinschock (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: ''Gamer'' PC ~1500€*

Tripplechannel ist einfach die Fortsetzung von Dualch. d.h. es können mehrere Speichebänke parallel angesprochen werden.
Bei Trippel eben 3.
Die vorteile der ca. 30% höhere Bandbreite gegenüber Dualch. ist momentan in der Praxis noch gering.

Mache MBs haben noch Probleme mit mehr als 3 Modulen.
Sind aber "nur" noch Bios-probleme.


----------



## horst--one (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: ''Gamer'' PC ~1500€*

nimm lieber die 6GB, kannst ja später immernoch weitere 6GB dazustecken, wenn du das gefühl hast es reicht nich


----------



## MR. Wayne (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: ''Gamer'' PC ~1500€*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Zumal noch nicht so ganz klar ist, ob der LGA1366 denn nun länger Bestand haben wird oder nicht, da Intel ja noch einen 2. Sockel für Nehalem CPUs im Programm haben wird -> LGA1156.



Aber der LGA1366 ist sozusagen die Performance Edition, und der LGA1156 Mainstream Edition OC bedingt möglich habe ich mal gelesen....

Was kann schlimmstenfalls passieren wenn man sich ein 1366 kauft und der dann ausgemustert wird durch den 1156??? iwi nix oder???


----------



## Stefan Payne (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: ''Gamer'' PC ~1500€*

Ja und glaubst du wirklich, das das auch so bleiben wird und der 1366 nicht 'heimlich ausgemustert' wird?!
Das Teil ist ja auch nicht billig in der Fertigung...

Das 1156 und 1366 zueinander inkompatibel sind, braucht man wohl nicht zu erwähnen.


----------



## MR. Wayne (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: ''Gamer'' PC ~1500€*

hmm.... schwierige sache


----------



## Genim2008 (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: ''Gamer'' PC ~1500€*

ich sag mal so es gibt immer neuere sachen aber deine kombo wird auf jeden fall für 2 Jahre reichen!

Hast du die 8GB schon? oder würdest die erst kaufen?
Wenn du erst kaufst nimm die 6Gb du wirst nicht mehr brauchen und die werden nach bios updates noch schneller sein als die 8Gb


----------



## MR. Wayne (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: ''Gamer'' PC ~1500€*

Ne habe noch nix gekauft, möchte mich erst mal Informieren was zurzeit so los ist... und mein system was ~1500€ kosten wird ''nur'' 2 Jahre halten bei Core I7 + GTX 285 oder 295 noch nicht sicher wegen microruckler 295 Test noch nicht ganz durchgelesen hoffe da steht was über ruckler  + 6GB Ram???? hoffe länger


----------



## Stefan Payne (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: ''Gamer'' PC ~1500€*

Naja, es macht aber mehr Sinn, sich jedes Jahr einen Rechner mit gutem P/L Verhältnis zu kaufen als alle paar Jahre einen High End Rechner...
Und ob der Core i7 die 2 Jahre auch (durch) hält ist auch eine gute Frage, die man nicht pauschal beantworten kann...

Gleiches bei der GraKa.


----------



## MR. Wayne (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: ''Gamer'' PC ~1500€*

Joa bei graka ist mir klar das man da öfters aktualisieren muss, aber cpu??? takt ocen falls es eng wird und gut is oder nicht???? würde eh nur auf 1024*768 zocken, habe ich mich schon so drann gewöhnt mit meiner alten gurke....


----------



## alushot (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: ''Gamer'' PC ~1500€*

jetzt mal was anderes..die gtx285 ist noch gar nicht auf dem markt oder??

und ich hab das gleiche problem wie MR.Wayne: i7, quad core wie q9550 oder auf deneb warten...

aber weiß eig jemand was man vom deneb zu erwarten hat? wenn er genauso gut ist wie der i7 kann ich mir auch den i7 holen, der wird dann ja sogar noch im preis sinken, weil der deneb kommt..der hingegen wird genauso wie der i7 anfangs ars**teuer sein..
also wenn man auf deneb wartet, dann damit man sich den i7 günstig greifen kann, oder denk ich hier in die total falsche richtung?

was denkt ihr hat der deneb für vorteile geg. dem i7??


----------



## Robär (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: ''Gamer'' PC ~1500€*



MR. Wayne schrieb:


> Joa bei graka ist mir klar das man da öfters aktualisieren muss, aber cpu??? takt ocen falls es eng wird und gut is oder nicht???? würde eh nur auf 1024*768 zocken, habe ich mich schon so drann gewöhnt mit meiner alten gurke....



Nicht dein Ernst, oder? Bei 1024x768 brauchst du nie eine GTX 285. Da wird jede gescheite CPU limitieren. Überdenk das ganze nochmal, weil sonst reicht auch nen 500€ Rechner.



alushot schrieb:


> jetzt mal was anderes..die gtx285 ist noch gar nicht auf dem markt oder??



Nein ist sie nicht. Aber in ein paar Wochen ist sie es.


----------



## MR. Wayne (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: ''Gamer'' PC ~1500€*



Robär schrieb:


> Da wird jede gescheite CPU limitieren. Überdenk das ganze nochmal, weil sonst reicht auch nen 500€ Rechner.



Wie CPU Limitiert???

Brauche ich mir keine gedanken machen das mein System dann nicht ausreicht bei 1024er Auflösung  ne mal im erst natürlich werde ich auch höher gehen, aber bei meinem System jetzt muss ich froh sein das es überhaupt auf 800*600 alles läuft...


----------



## Stefan Payne (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: ''Gamer'' PC ~1500€*



alushot schrieb:


> was denkt ihr hat der deneb für vorteile geg. dem i7??


Deutlich geringerer Preis, eventuell bessere Übertaktbarkeit bei vergleichbarer Leistung.

Es gibt Berichte, das der Deneb zwar die gleiche Framerate beim zocken erreicht, die min FPS aber etwas höher sein sollen.
Zumindest sagen das Leute, die 2 Systeme bei einem Spiel mit gleichen Settings beobachten durften.


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: ''Gamer'' PC ~1500€*



MR. Wayne schrieb:


> Wie CPU Limitiert???


 
Bei der geringen Auflösung kann die Grafikkarte gar nicht ihr Potentional ausspielen, da bremste jede CPU sie aus.



MR. Wayne schrieb:


> Brauche ich mir keine gedanken machen das mein System dann nicht ausreicht bei 1024er Auflösung  ne mal im erst natürlich werde ich auch höher gehen, aber bei meinem System jetzt muss ich froh sein das es überhaupt auf 800*600 alles läuft...


 
Welchen Monitor willst du dir denn zulegen?


----------



## MR. Wayne (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: ''Gamer'' PC ~1500€*

ne meine mit 800*600 weil mein rechner so schwach ist, monitor passt noch. 
Aber ist doch gut wenn die Graka auf sparflamme läuft, ich weiß ja das sie dann mehr könnte.

Also ich denke mit Core I7 920 oder 940 / 6GB Triple wie ihr sagtet / GTX 285 passt das schon mit den Games hoffe ich. Obwohl 2,67 bzw. 2,93 GHz doch recht wenig ist.


----------



## Nickles (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: ''Gamer'' PC ~1500€*

800x600 mit gtx 285?
Dann zweig besser etwas von deinem budget für einen neuen monitor ab.


----------



## MR. Wayne (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: ''Gamer'' PC ~1500€*

nein ihr versteht mich falsch..... 800*600 mit meinem alten rechner radeon 9500pro.... ich habe ein guten Moni vor 1 Monat gekauft.....

finde dennoch Core I7 2,67 bzw. 2,93 GHz recht wenig. Übertakten läuft es den auch
wirklich über jahre stabil und raucht nicht plötzlich ab??


----------



## Nickles (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: ''Gamer'' PC ~1500€*

Ach so ich dachte weil:


> Welchen Monitor willst du dir denn zulegen?





> ne meine mit 800*600 weil mein rechner so schwach ist, monitor passt noch.


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: ''Gamer'' PC ~1500€*



MR. Wayne schrieb:


> finde dennoch Core I7 2,67 bzw. 2,93 GHz recht wenig. Übertakten läuft es den auch
> wirklich über jahre stabil und raucht nicht plötzlich ab??


 
Der tatsächliche Takt der CPU sagt nicht unbedingt etwas über die Leistung aus.
Denk mal an den Pentium 4 mit 3,6GHz oder so, die hätten gegen einen Dual Core mit 2,8GHz keine Chance mehr.


----------



## alushot (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: ''Gamer'' PC ~1500€*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Deutlich geringerer Preis, eventuell bessere Übertaktbarkeit bei vergleichbarer Leistung.
> 
> Es gibt Berichte, das der Deneb zwar die gleiche Framerate beim zocken erreicht, die min FPS aber etwas höher sein sollen.
> Zumindest sagen das Leute, die 2 Systeme bei einem Spiel mit gleichen Settings beobachten durften.



eine frage bleibt bei mir noch offen:
wie zum teufel kann amd sich leisten gleichwertige, vllt sogar bessere CPU's als den i7 von intel herzustellen und die dann zu viel geringeren preisen zu verkaufen?? das ist doch irgendwie sinnfrei..ich seh da nur zwei lösungen: entweder ist ihr marketing-management schei*e und die versemmeln nen riesen gewinn, oder die bußen was in der qualität ihrer produkte ein.
anders kann ich mir das grad nich erklären, aber klopft mich mal, falls ich hier grad mist verzapfe..ein kleiner schlag auf den hinterkopf erhöht ja bekanntlich das denkvermögen! ^^


----------



## Stefan Payne (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: ''Gamer'' PC ~1500€*

Oder du hast etwas übersehen, z.B. den Punkt, das man versucht in den Markt zu kommen und so auf mögliche Gewinne verzichtet.


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: ''Gamer'' PC ~1500€*

Denk mal an Microsoft und die Xbox.
Sie waren in erster Linie daran interessiert, etwas Marktanteil von Sony abzuknabbern, Geld verdienen kann man später auch noch.


----------



## alushot (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: ''Gamer'' PC ~1500€*

ok hast recht..wobei der unterschied zw. intel und amd auch nicht die welt sein wird denke ich. außerdem wird intel ja reagieren und die preise senken

ich hab mir jetzt auch mal ein paar amd motherboards angesehn (falls es trotz allem wirklich der deneb werden sollte). und hab bemerkt..die sind ja auch sau billig. was taugen denn die so, und welche sind zu empfehlen??
und wird der sockel (am2+ wenn ich mich nicht irre) genauso eine mögliche "modeerscheinung" sein wie der 1366 von intel??

@threadersteller: sorry dass ich hier dein thema so missbrauche..aber es passt grade so gut hier rein


----------



## MR. Wayne (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: ''Gamer'' PC ~1500€*

Null Problemo..... hoffe das der 1366 keine modeerscheinung sein wird..... will mir den nämlich zu 90% kaufen. keine Lust mehr zu warten, obwohl warten bis zum GTX 285 launch muss ich ja eh.


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: ''Gamer'' PC ~1500€*



MR. Wayne schrieb:


> obwohl warten bis zum GTX 285 launch muss ich ja eh.


 
Eben, dann kannst du auch mal schauen, ob der Deneb nicht vielleicht doch reichen wird.


----------



## MR. Wayne (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: ''Gamer'' PC ~1500€*

Amd????  

Wird eh ein Intel..... aber auf den LGA1156 werde ich wohl nicht warten.


----------



## alushot (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: ''Gamer'' PC ~1500€*



alushot schrieb:


> ich hab mir jetzt auch mal ein paar amd motherboards angesehn (falls es trotz allem wirklich der deneb werden sollte). und hab bemerkt..die sind ja auch sau billig. was taugen denn die so, und welche sind zu empfehlen??
> und wird der sockel (am2+ wenn ich mich nicht irre) genauso eine mögliche "modeerscheinung" sein wie der 1366 von intel??



jungs ich brauch euch nochmal...siehe oben ^^
was meint ihr?


----------



## Stefan Payne (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: ''Gamer'' PC ~1500€*

DKA790GX ist wohl eins der besten wo gibt.
Aber was willst eigentlich machen bzw was hast vor??

Wenn du nicht übertakten möchtest, wäre z.B. das ASUS M3A78 PRO auch eine Möglichkeit.


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: ''Gamer'' PC ~1500€*

Wieso hälst du den AM2+ Sockel für eine Modeerscheinung?


----------



## alushot (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: ''Gamer'' PC ~1500€*

@quantenslipstream: manche sagen ja, dass der sockel für den i7 der 1366 schnell wieder abdanken wird..und nun frag ich mich ob das für den am2+ auch gilt oder ob man auf den besser setzen kann.

ich möchte mir eben schon nen high end pc zusammenstellen, aber schwanke zwischen i7, einem guten quad und dem deneb. über intel hab ich mich jetzt bisschen informiert, aber amd hab ich keine ahnung, hatte ich auch noch nie.

übertakten würde ich erst dann, wenn games im standardtakt nich mehr so gut sind. wegen der garantie.


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: ''Gamer'' PC ~1500€*



alushot schrieb:


> @quantenslipstream: manche sagen ja, dass der sockel für den i7 der 1366 schnell wieder abdanken wird..und nun frag ich mich ob das für den am2+ auch gilt oder ob man auf den besser setzen kann.


 
Letztendlich wird jeder Sockel einmal zu Grabe getragen. Der AM2+ Sockel ist schon am Markt und wird neu unterstützt.
Was aus dem 1366 wird, wenn der 1156 kommt, weiß keiner so genau.
Vieleicht lässt Intel den im Servermarkt verschwinden oder baut ihn weiter aus.
Aber warum sollte Intel das machen, wenn sie deutlich mehr Geld mit dem Mainstreamsockel verdienen werden.


----------



## Stefan Payne (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: ''Gamer'' PC ~1500€*



alushot schrieb:


> @quantenslipstream: manche sagen ja, dass der sockel für den i7 der 1366 schnell wieder abdanken wird..und nun frag ich mich ob das für den am2+ auch gilt oder ob man auf den besser setzen kann.


Ja und nein.
Ja für die Boards, nein für die CPUs.
Denn AM3 CPUs werden im AM2+ Sockel laufen, so dass du hier keine Probleme hast.
Der einzig größere Unterschied ist hier wirklich nur DDR-3 SDRAM, der Rest ist zu vernachlässigen.


alushot schrieb:


> ich möchte mir eben schon nen high end pc zusammenstellen, aber schwanke zwischen i7, einem guten quad und dem deneb. über intel hab ich mich jetzt bisschen informiert, aber amd hab ich keine ahnung, hatte ich auch noch nie.


Naja, AMD ist hier fortschrittlicher denn der LGA775 und der LGA1366 scheint eher ein 'Enthusiast' Sockel zu sein, damit ist AMD aber schon vor Jahren auf die Schnauze gefallen, warum sollts bei Intel anders sein??
Und das ist eben das Problem, die 3 64bit breiten SPeicherkanäle beim Nehalem kosten richtig Geld in der Fertigung der Boards, so dass hier keine drastischen Preissenkungen zu erwarten sind.
Ebenso ists fraglich, das Intel 2 Sockel im Desktop Segment fahren werden wird, wobei denen das durchaus zuzutrauen wäre...


----------



## MR. Wayne (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: ''Gamer'' PC ~1500€*

Also heißt es mal wieder abwarten und tee trinken. 

Will aber echt nicht mehr warten, nur was die GTX 285 benches sagen und das wars. Will einfach ein rechner mit dem ich flüssig zocken kann. Core I7 + 6GB + GTX 285 ideal hoffe ich.


----------



## alushot (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: ''Gamer'' PC ~1500€*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Ja und nein.
> Ja für die Boards, nein für die CPUs.
> Denn AM3 CPUs werden im AM2+ Sockel laufen, so dass du hier keine Probleme hast.
> Der einzig größere Unterschied ist hier wirklich nur DDR-3 SDRAM, der Rest ist zu vernachlässigen.



ich weiß nicht ob ich dich richtig verstanden habe.
du sagst:der sockel wird noch für neuere cpu's verwendet werden aber der sockel ist nur für ddr2 boards und nicht für ddr3???
ist das korrekt??


----------



## Stefan Payne (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: ''Gamer'' PC ~1500€*

So ungefähr, vereinfacht gesagt, ja.

Es gibt einen 'neuen' Sockel, bei dem 2 Pins fehlen, so dass man keine CPUs mit DDR-2 SDRAM only Speichercontroller in ein DDR-3 SDRAM Board stecken können wird.


----------



## alushot (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: ''Gamer'' PC ~1500€*

aber hier gilt ja das gleiche wie bei intel oder? ddr3 hat noch nicht so viele vorteile geg ddr2?? oder wie sieht das von der leistung aus??

ist meine vorerst letzte frage..versprochen


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: ''Gamer'' PC ~1500€*



alushot schrieb:


> aber hier gilt ja das gleiche wie bei intel oder? ddr3 hat noch nicht so viele vorteile geg ddr2?? oder wie sieht das von der leistung aus??
> 
> ist meine vorerst letzte frage..versprochen


 
Der Vorteil von DDR3 gegenüber DDR2 liegt bei 5 Prozent mehr Leistung.
Allerdings nur im Labor und vielleicht bei Benchmarks, in der Praxis merkst du nicht wirklich einen Unterschied.


----------



## alushot (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: ''Gamer'' PC ~1500€*

ok..danke an alle..habt mir sehr geholfen


----------



## MR. Wayne (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: ''Gamer'' PC ~1500€*

So es hat sich ja jetzt so einiges getan. Nun zu meiner momentanen Konfig
Verbesserungsvorschläge erwünscht  :

*Prozessor:* Core i7 920
*NT:* Dark Power BeQuiet 650W
*MoBo:* Rampage II / Revolution / Deluxe ja ich weiß kann mich immer noch nicht entscheiden.
*Ram:* 
OCZ Intel Extreme DIMM Kit 6GB PC3-10667U CL7-7-7-20 (DDR3-1333) (OCZ3X1333LV6GK)
Oder
OCZ Platinum Low-Voltage DIMM Kit 6GB PC3-10667U CL7-7-7-20 (DDR3-1333) (OCZ3P1333LV6GK)
*GraKa:* Zotac GTX285 AMP! Außer mit der Graka ist irgendwie etwas stark fehlerhaft was ich eigentlich nicht glaube.
*LW:*  LG???
_-TV Karte?_

Was sagt ihr dazu?


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: ''Gamer'' PC ~1500€*

Welches Laufwerk du heute nimmst, spielt eigentlich keine Rolle mehr, greif zu bewährtem oder gucke nur auf den Preis.


----------



## MR. Wayne (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: ''Gamer'' PC ~1500€*

Joa fehlt nur noch das MoBo  

Ich weiß es einfach nicht. Ich würde sagen entweder Revolution oder
Rampage II.

Was meint ihr?


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: ''Gamer'' PC ~1500€*

Wenn du eh eine GTX285 oder eine GTX295 einbauen willst, würde ich das Rampage 2 Extreme nehmen, wenn du fett SLI machen willst, dann das Revolution.
Wenn dir nur die Leistung des Boards wichtig ist, dann das P6T Deluxe.


----------



## MR. Wayne (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: ''Gamer'' PC ~1500€*

Was ich nicht gut finde beim Rampage II das es schon 7 Bios fixxes auf der Asus Site gibt. Ein schlechtes zeichen oder? Beim Revolution und Deluxe gab es bis jetzt noch kein Bios Fixx.


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: ''Gamer'' PC ~1500€*

Nö, hat jetzt nicht so viel zu sagen, meist werden neue RAMs unterstützt. Es kommen ja alle Naselang neue Triple Channel Kits raus. Damit die auch reigungslos laufen, gibt es dann ein neues Bios.


----------



## MR. Wayne (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: ''Gamer'' PC ~1500€*

da stehen aber so viele Bugfixxes dabei.... ka kenne auch nicht alles.


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: ''Gamer'' PC ~1500€*

So, hab jetzt mal nachgeschaut... 
Na ja, die Bugfixes sind halt für Sachen, die man im Prinzip auch nicht mehr einbaut. 
Da würde ich mir jetzt keine Gedanken machen, ist doch gut, dass man sich der Probleme annimmt und ein neues Bios anbietet.


----------



## MR. Wayne (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: ''Gamer'' PC ~1500€*

also doch 1600er ram? meinte steinschock im anderen Post. Und NT ist auch zuviel hmm.... aber besser als zu wenig.

Also die:

OCZ Gold Low-Voltage DIMM Kit  6GB PC3-12800U CL8-8-8-24 (DDR3-1600) (OCZ3G1600LV6GK) aber latenzen sind schlecht.

ASUS P6T Deluxe Test

fällt garnicht mal so schlecht aus.


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: ''Gamer'' PC ~1500€*



MR. Wayne schrieb:


> also doch 1600er ram? meinte steinschock im anderen Post. Und NT ist auch zuviel hmm.... aber besser als zu wenig.
> 
> Also die:
> 
> ...


 
Natürlich kannst du auch die 1600er Speicher nehmen.


----------



## steinschock (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: ''Gamer'' PC ~1500€*

Macht kaum einen Unterschied ob mann 1066/1333/1600 nimmt.


----------



## MR. Wayne (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: ''Gamer'' PC ~1500€*

*Aktueller stand:

Prozessor:* Core i7 920
*NT:* Dark Power BeQuiet 650W
*MoBo:* Asus P6T Deluxe
*Ram:*
OCZ Gold Low-Voltage DIMM Kit 6GB PC3-12800U CL8-8-8-24 (DDR3-1600) (OCZ3G1600LV6GK)
Oder
OCZ Platinum Low-Voltage DIMM Kit 6GB PC3-10667U CL7-7-7-20 (DDR3-1333) (OCZ3P1333LV6GK)
*GraKa:* Zotac GTX285 AMP! Außer mit der Graka ist irgendwie etwas stark fehlerhaft was ich eigentlich nicht glaube.
*LW:* LG???
*Gehäuse:* ???
*HDD: *Seagate 1500 TB 2x
-TV Karte?


----------



## MR. Wayne (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: ''Gamer'' PC ~1500€*

Achja als Lüfter soll der Noctua NH-U12P SE1366
seine Dienste verrichten.


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: ''Gamer'' PC ~1500€*

Ist ein super Kühler für den Core i7.


----------



## riedochs (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: ''Gamer'' PC ~1500€*



MR. Wayne schrieb:


> Achja als Lüfter soll der Noctua NH-U12P SE1366
> seine Dienste verrichten.



Gute Kühler. Gibt zwar bessere, der Noctua ist gut.


----------



## MR. Wayne (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: ''Gamer'' PC ~1500€*

Welcher ist noch besser für Core i7?


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: ''Gamer'' PC ~1500€*

Du kannst als Kühler den Thermalright Ultra Extreme nehmen, dazu gibt es hier ein Sockel Kit für den 1366.
Damit hast du eine super Kühlleistung.


----------



## riedochs (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: ''Gamer'' PC ~1500€*



MR. Wayne schrieb:


> Welcher ist noch besser für Core i7?



Das es von Scythe jetzt ja ein Kit für den Sockel 1366 gibt wäre meine Empfehlung der Scythe Mugen.


----------



## MR. Wayne (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: ''Gamer'' PC ~1500€*

so nun ist es soweit meine konfig nur was ich noch nicht weiß ist MoBo und Lüfter.....

*Prozessor:* Core i7 920 _*262,71€*_
*Lüfter:* Thermalright Kühlkörper IFX-14 / Thermalright Ultra-120 eXtreme / Noctua NH-U12P SE1366
*NT:* Dark Power BeQuiet 650W *125,90€*
*MoBo:* Asus P6T Deluxe / Rampage II / Revolution 
*Ram:* 
OCZ Platinum Low-Voltage DIMM Kit 6GB PC3-12800U CL7-7-7-24 (DDR3-1600) *220€*
*GraKa:* Zotac GTX285 AMP! *370€*
*LW:* Mal schauen
*Gehäuse:* mal schauen
*HDD:* Seagate 1500 TB 2x *350€*

Mal sehen was ihr sagt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: ''Gamer'' PC ~1500€*

Das sieht doch sehr gut aus.
Ich würde halt das P6T Deluxe nehmen, aber wenn du die Knete für die anderen Boards raushauen willst, nur zu. 
Bei den Laufwerken kannst du irgendwelche nehmen, sind alle im Prinzip gleich gut/gleich schlecht.


----------



## MR. Wayne (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: ''Gamer'' PC ~1500€*

Joa nur was bringen mir die anderen beiden Boards? und welche Lüfter? hmm.....


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: ''Gamer'' PC ~1500€*



MR. Wayne schrieb:


> Joa nur was bringen mir die anderen beiden Boards? und welche Lüfter? hmm.....


 
Die beiden anderen Boards sorgen dafür, dass du mehr Geld ausgibst. 
Als Lüfter kannst du Scythe nehmen, S-Flex oder Slip Stream.


----------



## steinschock (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: ''Gamer'' PC ~1500€*

PC Games Hardware: Preisvergleich auf www.pcgameshardware.de

Gold reicht auch.

Nimm noch das Deluxe und dafür ne GTX295 haste mehr von.


----------



## MR. Wayne (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: ''Gamer'' PC ~1500€*

@steinschock dein link verweist auch auf die Platinum ram. GTX295 
kaufe ich mir nicht wegen den Microrucklern das stört mich. Finde die Zotac
AMP! schon geil  . OK also Deluxe obwohl es ja nicht diesen 200er chip hat
aber das ist ja wurscht. Hauptsache es klappt auch alles gut mit dem übertakten
beim Deluxe.

@quantenslipstream

Und der Noctua doch nicht so gut?


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: ''Gamer'' PC ~1500€*



MR. Wayne schrieb:


> @quantenslipstream
> 
> Und der Noctua doch nicht so gut?


 
An deiner Stelle würde ich mir den Thermalright Ultra Extreme gönnen, mit dem Kit für Sockel 1366.


----------



## MR. Wayne (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: ''Gamer'' PC ~1500€*

Hier ist ein Video: KLICK
verdammt groß. 

ab 3:30min sieht man es gut.


----------



## steinschock (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: ''Gamer'' PC ~1500€*

Ich hatte den link wegen Deinem Preis drin.
Bei € 50 unterschied.

OC ist mehr CPU abhängig beim i7, und alle MBs können jeden 920/940 bei Luft und Wasser ans Limit bringen.
Der Unterschied ist weniger wie 100MHz da dann der Uncore blockiert.


----------



## MR. Wayne (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: ''Gamer'' PC ~1500€*

THX steinschock weiß ich erstmal bescheid. denke mal das ich mir
die Platinum gönnen werde (etwas geringere Latenzen)  . Achso
wisst ihr ob es bei diesen HDTV Connector das man HDMI hat bei der Graka 
zu qualitätsverlust kommt?

edit:

*Prozessor:* Core i7 920 
*Lüfter:* Thermalright Ultra-120 eXtreme 
*NT:* Dark Power BeQuiet 650W 
*MoBo:* Asus P6T Deluxe 
*Ram:*
OCZ Platinum Low-Voltage DIMM Kit 6GB PC3-12800U CL7-7-7-24 (DDR3-1600) 
*GraKa:* Zotac GTX285 AMP! 
*LW: *Mal schauen
*Gehäuse:* mal schauen
*HDD:* Seagate Barracuda 7200.12 1000TB


----------



## steinschock (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: ''Gamer'' PC ~1500€*

Sollte nicht da es digital ist.

Die werde ich wahrscheinlich auch nehmen, auch wenn der nutzen fraglich ist.


----------



## MR. Wayne (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: ''Gamer'' PC ~1500€*

Aber mal im ernst: ich habe noch nie so einen fetten lüfter gesehen. Ist das wirklich
notwendig?


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: ''Gamer'' PC ~1500€*



MR. Wayne schrieb:


> Aber mal im ernst: ich habe noch nie so einen fetten lüfter gesehen. Ist das wirklich
> notwendig?


 
Wenn es um extreme Kühlleistung geht, dann sollte man den schon nehmen.
Aber auch der Noctua ist schon ein sehr guter Kühler. Wenn er dir gefällt, dann kannst du ihn auch kaufen.


----------



## MR. Wayne (17. Januar 2009)

*AW: ''Gamer'' PC ~1500€*

Joa der Noctua ist nicht so ''fett'' . Aber der andere ist schon
gut nur ein bisschen groß. Aber noch mal was anderes. Wollte ja diese Ram:

OCZ Platinum Low-Voltage DIMM Kit 6GB PC3-12800U* CL7-7-7-24 *(DDR3-1600) *220€*

wie kann dieser hier:

GeIL Value DIMM Kit 6GB PC3-12800U *CL8-8-8-28* (DDR3-1600) *400€*

mit 8er latenzen 400€ kosten und der von OCZ ''nur'' 220€
obwohl er 7er latenzen hat...?

Weiß das jemand?


----------



## steinschock (17. Januar 2009)

*AW: ''Gamer'' PC ~1500€*

Du hast Dir schon seht guten rausgesucht.

Das ist wie momentan bei den SSDs da gibt es auch einige langsame "alte" Modelle die das Doppelte Kosten.
Geil sind im Moment alle schlecht verfügbar und überteuert.


----------



## MR. Wayne (17. Januar 2009)

*AW: ''Gamer'' PC ~1500€*

Danke steinschock wieder etwas schlauer... nur die seagate festplatten machen mir noch sorgen. Habe genau 2 von den .11er mit 1TB zuhause.  Und wollte mir eigentlich zu dem neuen rechner noch 1 seagate kaufen. Sind die von WD
auch gut? möchte auf keinem fall samsung oder hitachi kaufen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. Januar 2009)

*AW: ''Gamer'' PC ~1500€*

Dann schnapp dir doch zu Abwechslung eine WD.


----------



## MR. Wayne (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: ''Gamer'' PC ~1500€*

So ich war jetzt bei 2 Computerläden meines Vertrauens, und die können fast alle Teile bekommen außer:

*Lüfter:* Thermalright Ultra-120 eXtreme 1366 oder Noctua NH-U12P SE1366
*Ram:* OCZ Platinum Low-Voltage DIMM Kit 6GB PC3-12800U CL7-7-7-24 (DDR3-1600) 
*Graka:* Zotac GTX285 AMP!

frage Wo kauft ihr eure Hardware im I-net Geizhals? Alternate?

und:

Welchen Lüfter nun? entweder Thermalright Ultra-120 eXtreme 1366 + Scythe SFlex 1200rpm 120x120x25?????

oder Noctua NH-U12P SE1366


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: ''Gamer'' PC ~1500€*

Ich kaufe bei Home of Hardware oder Alternat, je nachdem was gerade lieferbar ist.
Dann nimm den Noctua.


----------



## MR. Wayne (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: ''Gamer'' PC ~1500€*

doch noctua? dachte Thermalright ist besser....

achso wie sieht es aus mit Garantie mit der Hardware?


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: ''Gamer'' PC ~1500€*



MR. Wayne schrieb:


> doch noctua? dachte Thermalright ist besser....
> 
> achso wie sieht es aus mit Garantie mit der Hardware?


 
Ist er auch, aber wenn du nicht viel basteln willst, dann Noctua, der reicht auch.

Garantie ist wie überall in Deutschland.


----------



## lev666 (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: ''Gamer'' PC ~1500€*



MR. Wayne schrieb:


> *Gehäuse:* ???



Wie sieht's mit nem Antec 1200 aus ?


----------



## MR. Wayne (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: ''Gamer'' PC ~1500€*

Joa mal sehen noch eine frage ihr meintet ja 650w reicht. Aber ich habe mal bei be quiet
meine hardware eingestellt und man sagt mir das ich 850w brauche... was kann passieren wenn ich 850w kaufe aber doch weniger brauche? nix oder?


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: ''Gamer'' PC ~1500€*

Die Leistungsrechner kannt du vergessen, die sagen dir immer, dass du ein teureres Netzteil brauchst, ist aber nicht der Fall.
Das 650 Watt Netzteil ist mehr als genug für dein System.


----------



## alushot (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: ''Gamer'' PC ~1500€*

hey
sorry dass ich hier so dazwischenplatze aber ich hätt auch ne frage wegen netzteil..hab mir ein i7 sys zusammengestellt..dazu ein 600w netzteil von ocz..reicht das auch für sli betrieb? hab nämlich noch 2 7800gt daheim, die ich vorerst gerne verwenden würde..
mdf alushot


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: ''Gamer'' PC ~1500€*

Das sollte schon reichen, hat das Netzteil denn die entsprechenden Stromanschlüsse für zwei GraKas?
Wenn nicht, musst du mit Adaptern arbeiten.


----------



## alushot (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: ''Gamer'' PC ~1500€*

ich denke schon..ist ein ocz modxstream pro..
müsste schon zwei anschlüsse haben oder??


----------



## MR. Wayne (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: ''Gamer'' PC ~1500€*

hm.. die Bewertungen sollen bei home of hardware nicht so toll sein. Alternate bekommt meine graka vieleicht erst ende Februar. Kennt ihr noch andere gute shops wo ihr kauft und bis jetzt keine probleme gab?


----------



## Uziflator (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: ''Gamer'' PC ~1500€*



MR. Wayne schrieb:


> hm.. die Bewertungen sollen bei home of hardware nicht so toll sein. Alternate bekommt meine graka vieleicht erst ende Februar. Kennt ihr noch andere gute shops wo ihr kauft und bis jetzt keine probleme gab?



Mindfactory!

Ich kaufe nur bei Alternate, HOH oder bei MF,Bei Lüftern setze ich auf Friese-IT


----------



## MR. Wayne (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: ''Gamer'' PC ~1500€*

Mindfactory hat meine zotac gtx285 amp nicht... bei HoH steht auch 2-3 tage obwohl das ja nicht viel heißt. Kann auch in 4 Wochen erst auf Lager sein. Alternate Graka wohl erst ende Februar. Und von meinem Ram erst nicht zu sprechen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: ''Gamer'' PC ~1500€*

Bei Home of Hardware bestelle ich auch meist. Guter Laden, bisher keine Probleme gehabt. Wenn da steht, dass man es in 2-3 Tage bekommt, dann stimmt das auch.


----------



## lev666 (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: ''Gamer'' PC ~1500€*

hier kannste auch mal reinschauen:

hardwareversand.de - Startseite
Mix Computerversand GmbH

die haben auch neuere grakas im angebot


----------



## MR. Wayne (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: ''Gamer'' PC ~1500€*

So bestellt ist:

OCZ 6GB Low-Voltage Plat. PC3-12800U DDR3-1600 CL7
Zotac GeForce GTX 285 AMP! Edition 1024MB PCIe 2.0
Noctua NH-U12P SE1366 (Sockel 1366)
+
WD TV HD Media Player USB 2.0 (WDAVP00BE) 

es folgt noch: 

be quiet dark power pro 850w
Core i7 920
P6T Deluxe
2 Seagate 1TB 340AS
LG Brenner
Chieftec MESH-LCX black-silver (LCX-01B-B-SL) *Empfehlung vom Verkäufer da er meint meine GTX285 past in dem Cooler Master HAF932 schwarz (HAF932-KKN1) wohl nicht rein und in dem Chieftec ist mehr Platz. kann sich aber auch noch ändern.*


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: ''Gamer'' PC ~1500€*

Die GTX285 wird schon passen, keine Sorge.
Ist ja super, sag bescheid, wenn du alles zusammen hast.


----------



## MR. Wayne (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: ''Gamer'' PC ~1500€*

In dem HAF932 meinst du passt sie? hmm....


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: ''Gamer'' PC ~1500€*

Wenn eine 4870 X² in mein Case passt, wird eine GTX285 auch in das HAF passen.


----------



## MR. Wayne (10. Februar 2009)

*AW: ''Gamer'' PC ~1500€*

So Noctua ist da, Graka auch, Ram auch. Nun zum Mobo kennt ihr die hier:
*
ASUS P6T Deluxe V2, X58*???? dachte es gibt nur ASUS P6T Deluxe, X58 und ASUS P6T Deluxe/OC Palm, X58

KLICK KLACK


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: ''Gamer'' PC ~1500€*

Hmm, sieht aus, als wenn Asus eine modifierte Version rausgebracht hat. Du kannst es dir überlegen, aber keine Ahnung, ob es besser ist als das alte.


----------



## MR. Wayne (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: ''Gamer'' PC ~1500€*

Nochmal unterschied im detail:

KLICK

Der einzige Unterschied, den ich feststellen konnte war der, dass die Version 1 SAS onboard hat und die Version 2 nicht mehr


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: ''Gamer'' PC ~1500€*

Wenn du darauf verzichten kannst, dann los.


----------



## MR. Wayne (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: ''Gamer'' PC ~1500€*

Joa V2 ist noch nicht lieferbar. Muss wohl doch auf V1 zurückgreifen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: ''Gamer'' PC ~1500€*

Was ja, wie du selbst sagst, nicht wirklich einen Unterschied macht.


----------



## MR. Wayne (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: ''Gamer'' PC ~1500€*

Joa ist wohl nur unterschied SAS ja/nein... vieleicht weiß ja jemand anderes mehr.


----------

